# Process of FMM Extension



## mukki1812 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi All,

My mother has an FMM expiring in Aug 2016. I want to extend his stay in Mexico.
Please can you provide me application form, details and how can I make payment.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

You can´t extend or renew FMM tourist cards in Mexico. You have to leave Mexico and reenter Mexico and get a new FMM tourist card when entering. That is the law.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

If the FMM was issued for *less* than 180 days, you can get an extension up the 180 limit at the nearest INM office. There is a fee.


----------



## mukki1812 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi 

After speaking to lawyer he told me that FMM (180 days) can be changed to FM3 (temporary resident) and process called as change of immigration condition can be applied

Please can you confirm if that process can be applied or this info is incorrect ?

Thanks


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I was under the impression there has not been an FM-3 since 2012 and to start the visa process for Temp. resident had to be started at a Mexican counsel in your home country...
Is your mother Indian also? Did she enter Mexico with a USA visa? Can she travel? suerte


----------



## mukki1812 (Jul 27, 2016)

My mother is an Indian National and entered Mexico on Mexican tourist visa and got FMM for 180 days. Also, she is holding B1/B2 USA visa.

As per my knowledge you get Mexican Visa from home country and while entering you get FMM (30days) can be converted to FM3 (with permission to work) and it is extended every year.


But I am not sure if FMM (180 days) can be converted to FM3 or not


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Like I wrote "I was under the impression there has not been an FM-3 since 2012"
There is no more FM-3........
I believe your second sentence is correct.........


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mukki1812 said:


> Hi
> 
> After speaking to lawyer he told me that FMM (180 days) can be changed to FM3 (temporary resident) and process called as change of immigration condition can be applied
> 
> ...


I would be careful about taking advice from anyone who talks about an FM-3. As others have noted, they were discontinued about 4 years ago. If the "lawyer" you talked to is so far out of date on the nomenclature, how good can any of his advice be.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

There has not been an FM3 visa since 2012. Either your lawyer is very out of date, or he was using the old term FM3 when he really meant ‘temporary residence visa’.

In 2012, the system of FM3 and FM2 visas was changed, and now the resident visas are ‘temporary resident’ and ‘permanent resident’. They are similar but not identical to the former FM3 and FM2 visas.

Until 2012, it was also possible to change a tourist visa to an FM3 within Mexico. This is no longer so (except for foreigners married to a Mexican).
Now an applicant must apply for a resident visa at a Mexican consulate outside Mexico. But it might not have to be the home country. Since she has a U.S. visa, she could probably make the application at a Mexican consulate in the U.S.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

That is why I asked the OP if she could travel but he did not answer.........


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

maesonna said:


> Until 2012, it was also possible to change a tourist visa to an FM3 within Mexico. This is no longer so (except for foreigners married to a Mexican).


There are a few other ways to change an FMM to a resident visa in Mexico, but they involve family ties to Mexicans or application for refugee status. If your Spanish is good, check out the new INM website, (updated last month), and go to _Condiciones y estancia en México_, then look for Cambio a residente in the submenu. I've no idea what the approval rate is for refugee status, and it's probably something that requires a competent immigration lawyer.


----------

